# Miscarriage happening slowly?



## Hi I'm Louise

I had brown spotting for a few days, and had a scan today. Unfortunately all they found was an empty sac measuring at 5 weeks when I should have been 8.:nope:

All the prodding from the ultrasounds (I had both abdominal and vaginal) seems to have kick started the miscarriage as I began bleeding fairly heavily straight afterwards. But now it's eased off and almost stopped :shrug:

I have to go back for another scan in a week to see if there's anything left in there and they may have to help it along, so to speak.

I have miscarried before, and the last time it all happened very quickly. It was very heavy, and very painful and I passed lots of big clots.

Is it possible that the miscarriage could be happening slowly, over the space of a few days? Does this mean there it's more likely that the miscarriage will be incomplete?


----------



## hollyw79

Yes it can unfortunately happen slowly- going through that now- today is day 5 of bleeding for me. I went in for an u/s today to see if there would still be a heart beat- after the bleeding started- I knew there wouldn't be. needless to say though- yes it can happen even over a period of 2-3 weeks. I have a d&c tomorrow though- I've been to hell and back this week and knowing there isn't a heart beat and being where I am now- I want to for physical and emotional healing. 

I'm sorry for your loss! :( :hugs:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi thanks for your reply. I'm sorry for your loss also. It's unfair that any of us have to be here.

I'd much rather it all just "came away" quickly. But they told me that if that doesn't happen this week then I will probably need a D&C, however I'd take that option tomorrow if I could. I just want this over and done with :nope:


----------



## twinmummy06

im sorry for your loss :hugs:

unfortunately yes it can happen slowly. with my miscarriage, a blighted ovum, i bled from 8 weeks until 10 weeks waiting to miscarry. lots of brown blood for a few days, then red blood and horrible cramps/contractions and passed nothing except palm sized clots. the sac just wouldnt seperate properly from my uterus which was causing heavy bleeding and in the end i ended up having a D and C. 
i wanted to avoid it so badly but after 2 weeks i just couldnt handle waiting anymore and was glad to have it over and done with.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi thanks.

A blighted ovum - I *think* that's what I have too, although they didn't actually use that term. If I haven't miscarried completely by the time I go back for the follow up scan next week, I think I'll ask for a D&C.


----------



## Lumboo

I am so sorry for your loss. I am going through the same thing and currently waiting for the final set of bloods to confirm it definately, as I am not spotting anymore either and still have pregnancy symptoms. They didn't see a sac at a 5wk scan so told me I mc, but the other hospital told me you need two sets of results to confirm.

This might sound silly, but in December when I knew my baby had died at 7 wks (I was 10 wks) and nothing had happened I used accupressure to kickstart the mc as I couldn't stand waiting around and didn't want a d&c. The points to press are on your back, between your neck and shoulderblades. It should hurt to press it. Just press and hold there for about 15 seconds. The other point is along your calf on the inside. Just press going all the way up from your ankle to your knee. Again it should hurt to press it.

I am truly sorry you are in this position though and hope your recovery is smooth xxx


----------



## Rachb1987

hi, im sorry your having to go through this.

my internal scan (on a friday) kicked off my miscariage too as she was showing me how the sac had become detached from my womb. i started bleeding pretty heavy after (this was after weeks of spotting) but then everything stopped again until sunday morning and then started heavy again, i actually miscaried on the monday mornin (in hospital as i was due to go into theatre for a d&C anyway), and then carried on bleedin heavy for a good few days after. all in all i was bleeding on and off for about 5 weeks maybe a bit longer.

hope your ok :) xx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Thanks everyone.

I'm in quite a lot of pain today and the bleeding has become heavier and a bit clotty. Looks like it's all happening now. Maybe I'll avoid the D&C after all.


----------

